# SWOCC Tourny, Aug 15th, New Richmond, Ohio River



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Dont forget, this Saturday, from 5:00 pm - Midnight, the SW Ohio Catfish Club will be holding an "Open" tournament at the New Richmond Ramp on the Ohio River.
Same rules, 4 fish over 14" limit, $30 a boat entry which includes Big Fish, 85% cash payout, and I have some real nice door prizes for contestants. The complete rules are to be found at www.swocatfishclub.com

If you need Directions, the ramp is located right in themiddle of the large booming metropolis of New Richmond, Turn at the Speedway station off of Rt 52 and this road dead ends into the river or so I am told. ( someone please correct me if I am wrong) 


Also as far as upcoming events, we have decided to change the location of the Sept 12th tourny which was originally scheduled at Cowan Lake but we have decided to move it to Tanners Creek Ramp on the Ohio River ( Lawrenceberg, Indiana) this is the same time frame, ( 5:00 - Midnight) 

Thanks and I hope to see everyone there! 
Please let me know if you have any questions.

Mark Blauvelt
(937) 974-2908
[email protected]


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Looks like we have around 10 teams planning on showing up....the more the better!


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Stephanie, Josh and I are planning on being there hopefully the fish will cooperate it looks like the weather is going to be beautiful.

Larry


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

As of right now my buddy Tom r planing on making it our first tourneyShould be interesting!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good deal Truck , Larry, It should be a nice turnout and I expect the river with its flows should be giving up some nice blues and flatheads!!

I should be there a little before 4:00, looking forward to meeting you Truck!
Salmonid


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks I am looking forward to meeting u and other OGFers also


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

I cant make this one guys


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck to all of you. I hope you guys have fun. It'd be nice to see a couple 30 # fish weighed in.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey Ryan, whats the story man?? I was countin on you to help me register folks.... Ill manage but what on earth could possibly be more important then fishing?? Im guessing a female is involved.......

Salmonid


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how long the drive from Dayton will be?

Is this section of the river deep or shallow?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Jackfish said:


> Can anyone tell me how long the drive from Dayton will be?
> 
> Is this section of the river deep or shallow?


It will probably take you an hour and a half. Mark should be able to let you know better. There should not be too much traffic so that should be good.

The river is deep and shallow. I have not fished up at New Richmond, but if its like any of the river down there will be shallow spots as well as deeper holes. If you run down towards cincy you will find the deeper holes. Its about a 17 mile run to get to Cincy from the ramp.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jackfish, I have put in a few miles upstream ( with you I believe) at the Neville ramp when we fished Meldahl. so Im guessing a lot of 25-35 ft water here. 

As far as timewise, id figure on 1:40 and expect it to be a few minutes shorter then that but there will be traffic near that stupid new outlet mall ( stay in Left lane on 75 S, it moves the quickest) and also know that the New Richmond exit is closed off of 275 so go one more exit to Kellogg Ave exit and hang a left and it will get you right past Riverbend and then up to New richmond. 

Call my cell if you get lost, late, whatever, BTW, i have you taken care of in the bait dept!! 937-974-2908

Mark


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Salmonid said:


> BTW, i have you taken care of in the bait dept!!


Yes very much so!!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I was at the Reds game last night and traffic was a bit crazy, so be mindfull of that. I think your tourney starts @ 5PM, right? I'm not sure but hopefully the Reds game is not a 7:05 PM start. Also.... there was quite a bit of boat traffic downtown last night and the water looked pretty rough, just an FYI.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well, let's hear the results.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just for Bryan, Official results are listed below, a hot, sticky and slow night, all fish were released, a total of 13 teams entered with 10 teams weighing 24 fish, 2 blues, 9 flatties and 13 channels. 
A new club record for the largest flathead was big fish, 20 lbs even, taken by the team of Halsey/Moore

1st & Big Fish, 43.4 lbs, Halsey/Moore
2nd 35.0 lbs Terrell/Hawthorne
3rd 29.4 lbs Watson/Pullum
4th 14.4 lbs Team Holcomb 
5th 10.8 lbs Blauvelt/Lin
6th 9.8 lbs Team Lange
7th 5.0 lbs Hahn/Fletcher/Conrad
8th 4.6 lbs Mckinney 
9th 4.0 lbs Phillips/Gray
10th 3.8 lbs Team Collins

Bite was way off, everyone had the same problem, a peck here then never come back, bite did pick up after dark though. 

Fishdealer04 should have some pics up soon!

Just a reminder, our Sept 12 tourney will most likely move dates since that is the same as the Cabelas and 2 day Rising Sun tourney, so everyone stay tuned for the new date and place for that one! 

Salmonid


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Man, the catfishing sounds off everywhere..... Ohio River, Great Miami River, Scioto River , etc.... 

At least everyone was safe.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Pictures:

First Place:


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

The tournament was alot of fun - thanks for those who helped to set up and run it. 

Brian - thanks for the Shad - I wish I could have put them to better use.

This was my 1st cat tournement - things I plan on doing differently next time:

1) catch fish
2) take something for motion sickness Wow that river gets choppy with all the wakes
3) not have my supply of bait die-off two days before tourny.

Congrats to all who caught fish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jackfish, the summer traffic really makes the water choppy and I kno what your saying about the motion sickness ha ha, after Labor day it only gets better until your out there in a hail /sleet storm in January and only then can you appreciate that you are the only idiot out there in 20 degree weather.


Yeah, I keep trying the "catch more fish" thing too but I didnt have a good bite all night, Brian took both fish on our boat. 

Let me know when you can make it and Ill take you out and show you a few tricks that may help you out the next time. 

Salmonid


----------

